# Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!



## Viddle (10. Januar 2014)

*Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem beim spielen von Counter Strike Global Offensive und World of Warcraft: Der Fehler tritt beim spielen von CS GO immer erst nach 20-30min auf und lautet: Der Anzeigetreiber "NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 332.21 reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt. Bei WoW konnte ich diesen Fehler einigermaßen beheben indem ich DirectX11 auf DirectX9 umgestellt habe.

hier meine PC Komponenten: 

Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 770
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570 CPU @ 3.20GHz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE H87-HD3 Ultra Durable
RAM: DDR3-1333 CL9-9-924 1.50v (PC3-10600 4Gx2)

Möglichkeiten die schonmal nicht sein können:

Anstatt 2 Monitore nur einen.
Grafikkarte überhitzt nicht und bleibt beim spielen auf 50-60°
Auflösung des Spiels verringern hilft auch nicht.

Ich bitte euch HELFT MIR! 

Danke

mfg Viddle


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Ist die Grafikkarte übertaktet worden von dir, oder wurde die schon ab Werk bissl stärker übertaktet?
MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 Download
Runterladen und dort den Takt eventuell bissl senken oder bissl mehr Spannung geben.
Welche Karte hast du genau?


----------



## Viddle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 , wie oben genannt


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Poste mal ein Bild von der oder such im Internet nach einem Bild und poste den Link.
Lad das Programm runter oben und poste mal was da alles steht beim Coretakt/Memory Takt/Spannung etc pp.
Kannst auch GPU-Z runterladen und da mal einen Screen von posten.


----------



## Viddle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

GTX 770 Grafikkarte mit GPU Boost 2.0 | GeForce | NVIDIA

http://geizhals.at/p/953270.jpg


----------



## bloodhound01 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Das Problem habe ich in WoW auch. In DX11 stürzt der Treiber ab in DX9 ist alles Top. Ich hab ne GTX580 und bei mir hilft nen vcore+ von 1000mV auf 1025mV unter Last. Und meine Karte hat kein Werk´s OC was schon peinlich ist . Bei BF3 bekomme ich ohne hohen vcore einen DX Fehler.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Also die Jetstream oder die Referenzkarte?^^
Wenn Jetstream (unterer Link), dann müsste beim Afterburner 1150MHz stehen, aus denen kannste mal 1120 machen (Core Takt) und apply klicken.
Dann mal wieder Testen ob es abstürzt.


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Schonmal einen früheren Treiber ausprobiert?

Gruß


----------



## Viddle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Afterburner geht nicht: Einige der MSI Kompoenten fehlen oder sind beschädigt


----------



## Viddle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Der Treibertrick funktionierte auch nicht. 10 verschieden Treiber getestet.


----------



## BlackCarlos (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hab das selbe Problem,zwar nicht mit WOW aber bei NFS Rivals!
Egal ob Ich SLI an o. aus mache,zeigt mir der Treiber sogar an das Ich bitte mehr als 512 MB VRam haben solle,ob wohl Ich 2 Asus 660 GTX drin hab!
Aber auch nur bei NFS Rivals


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Wie lang hast du die Karte?

Gruß


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Afterburner funktioniert nun. Ihr müsst mir nur noch schreiben wie es einstellen soll ^^.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

Damit mal alle Treiberreste entfernen und neu installieren.

Aber normalerweise sollte eine Grafikkarte mit den Standardwerten problemlos laufen.
(Palit / Gainward kauft man ja auch nicht....)


----------



## D@nger (11. Januar 2014)

Einfach mal die Taktraten um 10 MHz reduzieren, oder die Spannung erhöhen. Sollte aber auch so funktionieren. Wenn die Karte neu ist, tausch sie um.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Wo mache ich das mit Afterburner?

Memory Clock (Mhz) ist auf +0
Power Limit ist auf 100
Core Clock (Mhz) ist auf +0
Core Voltage (mV) ist auf +0

Das sind die Standardeinstellungen.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

2-3 Monate erst


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Die drei Links sind die Screenshots


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind die drei Screenshots von GPU-Z


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Keine Ahnung wie ich davon einen machen soll. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Druck Taste drücken, Paint aufmachen, Strg+V drücken, den wichtigen Teil mit einem Rechteck ausschneiden, Paint neu öffnen, dort einfügen das ausgeschnittene mit Strg + V wieder einfügen, abspeichern, hochladen, link posten.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Mach mal Powerlimit auf 106% und Coreclock -30, danach klick apply und zock mal wieder.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Druck Taste drücken, Paint aufmachen, Strg+V drücken, den wichtigen Teil mit einem Rechteck ausschneiden, Paint neu öffnen, dort einfügen das ausgeschnittene mit Strg + V wieder einfügen, abspeichern, hochladen, link posten.



Snipping Tool ftw


----------



## Westcoast (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

die karte hat vielleicht einen defekt, wenn sich abstürze häufen. 
der anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt kommt bei defekter karte vor oder treiberproblemen.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Er scheint ja seit ner Weile wohl zu Zocken, es hat gefruchtet Klick


----------



## Westcoast (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

wenn er wieder spielen kann ohne abstürze, dann freue ich mich.
.


----------



## Viddle (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Also bis jhetzt läuft wieder alles! Echt Super danke an ALLE! Falls doch wieder was sein sollte meld ich mich.


----------



## Duvar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Du kannst auch mal versuchen den Takt wieder auf 0 zu stellen aber Power auf 106% lassen.


----------



## D@nger (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Also scheint die Werkseinstellung der Karte nicht richtig zu laufen, sehr traurig. Kannst ja mal schauen ob ein überarbeitetes Bios vom Hersteller angeboten wird. Und teste mal den Tipp mit dem Powerlimit von Duvar.


----------



## Ragtime65 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie Viddle, nur mit dem Game Crysis 2. Das Spiel stürzte auch nach gut 20-30 Minuten ab, mal auch früher, mal auch später. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich mir auch das Programm Afterburner 3.0 gezogen, nur auch erst mal um zu sehen, was sich bei meiner GraKa tut (PC - neu Ende 2013 erworben, Hardware= i7, 16 GB RAM, 120 SSD + 2000 GB HD, Graka: nVidia GeForce GTX 660 mit 2 GB RAM).

Ich habe erst mal die verschiedenen DX-Versionen getestet, bei DX-11 & DX-10 tauchte die o.g. Fehlermeldung auf, dann - endlich bei DX-9 lief das Game bis jetzt ohne Probleme.

Was mich aber jetzt noch interessiert - mit Afterburner kann man die GraKa natürlich übertakten, - aber inwiefern schadet es eigentlich den Chips der GraKa? "Nutzt sie schneller ab" - oder erleidet diese gar den frühen Hitzetot?
Hatte nur mal gehört, dass Übertakten nicht ohne sein soll....

Danke für die Antwort!!!!

Gruß,
Ragtime65


----------



## Viddle (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Also die abstürze kommen wieder wenn ich nur das Powerlimit erhöhe. Habe beide Sachen wieder geändert und es ging dann auch wieder. -30 und Powerlimit 106. Anscheinend muss ich das aber nach jedem neustart wieder einstellen oder?


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

In afterburner gibt es Profile. du kannst z.b. bei 1 die Werte oben eintragen, dann auf save klicken. Wenn jetzt nach einem neustart etwas verstellt ist kannst du doppelt auf die 1 klicken und dann werden diese Einstellungen automatisch geladen. und auf Apply klicken. Vielleicht austesten was maximal möglich ist. Wenn es auf -30 läuft vielleicht mal in kleinen Schritten zurück oder wenn das auch schon bei -29 abstürzt dann so belassen.


----------



## Maxosch87 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hey,

hab genau das gleiche Problem, allerdings habe ich eine GeForce gt 540m.
Immer wenn ich CS.GO oder Dota2 spiele (vor allem aber bei CS:GO) stürzt das Spiel, bzw der Treiber, regelmäßig ab.

Hab mir Afterburner runtergeladen, aber kenne mich mit sowas absolut nicht aus.
Kann mir einer die passenden Einstellungen sagen!?
Kann allerdings nur "Core Clock" (momentan auf 672) und "Memory Clock" (momentan auf 900) einstellen.

Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar!
Besten Gruß
Maxosch


----------



## jim0734 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal Powerlimit auf 106% und Coreclock -30, danach klick apply und zock mal wieder.



Servus,

ich habe MSi Afterburner installiert.

Aber bei mir gibt es nur Balken bei Coreclock und Memoryclock.Die anderen kann ich nicht verstellen.Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## jim0734 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*



jim0734 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe MSi Afterburner installiert.
> 
> Aber bei mir gibt es nur Balken bei Coreclock und Memoryclock.Die anderen kann ich nicht verstellen.Jemand ne Ahnung?



Ihr faulen Schweine 

Was dauert da so lange?

Mfg


----------



## Probey (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Gtx 770 (Gainward/2GB)

Seit einem Guten Monat stürzt der Treiber paar mal in 5 min ab, Ich  geb es langsam auf. Mein Pc überhitzt kein bischen  Cpu ist immer so auf 60 Grad und die Gpu im schnitt von 50-60

Spezifikation:

i7-3770
8Gb Ram 1330 Mhz
1 Tb Seagate Festplatte
Mainboard: Msi Z77A-G41
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart M850W

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von euch helfen


----------



## Probey (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Und Laut einem Video um das Problem zu lösen sollte ich bestimmte dateien erstellen

PowerLevelSrc
PowerMizerEnable
PowerMizerLevel
PowerMizerLevelAC


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*



Probey schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Gtx 770 (Gainward/2GB)
> 
> Seit einem Guten Monat stürzt der Treiber paar mal in 5 min ab, Ich  geb es langsam auf. Mein Pc überhitzt kein bischen  Cpu ist immer so auf 60 Grad und die Gpu im schnitt von 50-60
> 
> ...



Schon ausprobiert, was dem ursprüngliche TE hier auch empfohlen worden ist? Takte per handelsüblichem Programm (z.B. MSI Afterburner) die Grafikkarte schrittweise (je ~10 Mhz) runter. Bei mir haben 20 Mhz weniger gereicht und meine Gainward 760er lief wieder problemlos (bis ich das vorletzte Treiberupdate aufgespielt habe, da ging das Problem sofort wieder von vorne los - habe dann den vorherigen wieder genommen und alles astrein).

Bedank dich bei NVidia, die ja ach so gute Treiber haben. Und es nicht hinkriegen, werksübertaktete Partnerkarten richtig am Laufen zu halten.

PS: dieses Video bzw. dieser von dir beschriebene Lösungsansatz würde mich mal interessieren. Noch nie davon gehört im Zusamenhang mit dem TDR-Bug.


----------



## Probey (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt00C-HXFbA

Ich glaube das ich da problem gefixt habe, meine Cpu überhitzt und löst irgendwie einen absturz des treibers aus.

Habe jetzt aber ein anderes problem immr wenn ich counterstrike Global Offensive zocke werde ich nach ein paar sekunden auf meinen Desktop gedroppt und habe noch ein Problem beim schreiben, es ist so: Wenn ich schreibe kommt irgendwann son Windows Ton und ich muss dann den Text wieder anklicken damit ich weiterschreiben kann.


----------



## _delp_ (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Moin,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Jedes mal wenn ich ein Spiel starte läuft es für ca. 2-5min.
Danach stürzt es ab bzw. das Bild wird schwarz(Ton läuft noch).
Wenn man schnell genug raustabbt sieht man eine Taskleistenmeldung, dass der Anzeigetreiber Version 347.88 abgestürzt ist.
Danach gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr wieder in das Spiel reinzukommen.
Der PC ist 1.5 Monate alt und ich habe schon versucht sowohl den Treiber als auch Windows neu zu installieren.
PC Daten:
-Intel core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz
-Gigabyte Geforce GTX 960 Windforce
-8GB DDR3
-128 GB SSD Crucial MX100
-450 Watt be quiet!
-1TB Seagate HDD
-RAIJINTEK Adios Heatpipe CPU Kühler
-ASRock Fatal1ty B85 Killer Mainboard
Bei genaueren Daten bitte Bescheid sagen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

Edit: Ausbrobiert mit Minecarft, Fistful of Frags, TF2, Die Gilde Gold Edition.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Vermute mal, dass die Karte ihren erhöhten Werkstakt nicht halten kann.
Abhilfe könnte eine Spannungserhöhung und Power Limit Erhöhung mit dem zB MSI Afterburner bringen.
MSI Afterburner 4.1.0 Final Download


----------



## _delp_ (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Ich habe zu übertakten keine Ahnung.
Was genau soll ich um wieviel ändern?
In Afterburn kann ich nur Power Limit/CoreClock/MemoryClock ändern.
Die anderen Einstellungen haben eingegraute Buttons.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Unter Settings solltest du die Spannungsregelung freischalten.
Power Limit einfach auf Max setzen.


----------



## _delp_ (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Wenn ich die Spannungsreglung freischalte passiert nichts.
Ich  kann die Spannung immernochnicht ändern.
Ich probiere jetzt mal das powerlimit aus.


----------



## _delp_ (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Das Spiel stürtzt nach wie vor ab nach 2min.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Falls es mit dem Power Limit trotzdem zum Absturz kommt, dann senke mal den GPU Takt um 20-50MHz.
Ist aber echt nervig, wenn eine Karte ihre ab Werk angelegten Taktraten nicht halten kann.
Zur Not, falls du den Fehler nicht beheben kannst, eventuell zurückschicken, aber teste erstmal alles aus.
Sag aber bei dem Shop/Händler nicht, dass du mit dem MSI Afterburner rum gespielt hast, weil jegliche Änderung die Garantie killt bei einigen Hertsellern.
Überprüfen und Nachweisen, wird es aber niemand, also pshh^^


----------



## _delp_ (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Habs mit -20/-35/-50 MHz probiert bei Core Clock.
Danke für die Mühe.
Ich werde die Karte zurückschicken.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Kein Problem, sry, dass wir das Problem nicht lösen konnten 
Vllt hat jemand anderes noch eine Lösung...


----------



## ToniRaptor (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hey. HAb ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe die Nvidea GTX 970 und seit ich diese Besitze schmiert bei mir immer wenn ich den PC Starte beim Anmelde-Bildschirm der Grafiktreiber ab. Wenn ich den Pc nun Neustarte kann ich mich anmelden aber nach ein paar Sekunden stürzt der Treiber wieder ab. Ich habe aber herausgefunden das der Grafiktreiber nicht abstürzt wenn ein Spiel (im Hintergrund) läuft. Also heißt es für mich Pc Anmachen, Ausmachen wegen Grafiktreiber absturz, wieder anmachen, anmelden und mit etwas Glück reicht die Zeit die ich habe um ein Spiel zu starten. Das geht mir langsam echt auch die Nüsse kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.

P.S. Hab mir jetzt diesen Afterburner geholt, bräuchte Hilfe bei den Einstellungen wenn das geht.


----------



## Galaxy90 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Grafikkartentreiber stürzt andauernd ab!*

Hey. Ist zwar schon einige Tage alt aber ich hatte auch das Problem in CSGO mit dem "Nvidia Anzeige Treiber ist abgestürzt". Habe wirklich alles versucht von den Energiespareinstellungen bis hin zum Bios Update. Da ich mein PC übertaktet habe, habe ich  sowohl GPU als CPU auf Standard Takt zurück gemacht. Alles half nichts bis ich in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung unter Anzeige ---> Desktop-Größe und -Position anpassen bei Skalierung Vollbild gewählt habe. Bei mir war da nämlich Standardmäßig Seitenverhältnis eingestellt.  Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen weiter.

Grüße Galaxy


----------

